# network drivers for XP pro x64



## xnyjyh

Hi,

Im having a stupid time trying to get my internet working on my computer (using my roomies comp now)

K, I just installed Xp pro x64, but for some odd reason ther is no local network!!!??? so I cannot connect to the internet yet.

I called my local internet provider and they told me to find a driver.

So is the little card with phone connecter is that my local network adapter?

Its says Conexant KB5815G..is the driver i need to find?

Or can someone help me on this problem please?


----------



## PC eye

Drivers for the 64bit edition of XP are few and far between for sure since that was the one version of Windows that suffered greatly from the overall lack of support to start with. The one place that may have just the right driver is at  http://www.drivers-software-download.org/tag/conexant-cx-9z-nr0134

There's quite a few modem drivers listed at the site there to go through. In the device manager a model or usb adapter will be listed under network adapters as a rule. That's simply a generalized catagory it falls under. Once a working driver or driver set is on you won't see the local network errors come up.


----------



## xnyjyh

Yikes!

I dont think i even know what driver im looking for!  Theres soo many on that site :\

i just know th model number i believe thats on the card..(KB5815G) and all those on the site are in numbered editions...

Any ideas to what one i need to get ny internet going?

Oh ok, i just looked in my device manager and saw that theres a '1394 Net Adapter' if that means anything?!

Also, I didnt post before, but I have no sound either and the OS says that there is no sound controller installed lol, grr


----------



## PC eye

I looked at getting a copy of XP Pro64 last year for $50- and never went for it considering just having looked at Vista instead. The 64bit editions of Vista see far more support now while still lacking somewhat.

The 1394 sounds more like firewire over a typical PCI type modem card. If you knew the make and model adapter a search at the manufacturer's support site may reveal if there are any 64bit drivers to be found. At least you could try the 32bit to see if those would work.


----------



## StrangleHold

xnyjyh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im having a stupid time trying to get my internet working on my computer (using my roomies comp now)
> 
> K, I just installed Xp pro x64, but for some odd reason ther is no local network!!!??? so I cannot connect to the internet yet.
> 
> I called my local internet provider and they told me to find a driver.
> 
> So is the little card with phone connecter is that my local network adapter?
> 
> Its says Conexant KB5815G..is the driver i need to find?
> 
> Or can someone help me on this problem please?


 
They have the HSF and the HCF
http://www.conexant.com/support/md_driverdownload.jsp


----------



## PC eye

"The generic software offered here should be considered a stop-gap measure only. In all cases, Conexant urges you to contact the manufacturer for drivers or any technical support issues."  http://www.conexant.com/support/hsp_driverassistance.html

The drivers found there are for 2000 and XP 32bit editions only.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yes they do. 

*WinXP64*PCI4/18/20061.70MBHSFp_WinXP64.zip

AC '974/18/20062.20MBHSFac97_WinXP64.zip

HDA4/18/20061.70MBHSFhda_WinXP64.zip


----------



## PC eye

HCF Generic Modem Drivers
*Win9x*PCI2/25/20041.14MBHCFp_Win9x.zip
*WinME*PCI2/25/2004701KBHCFp_WinME.zip
*Win2K*PCI2/25/2004706KBHCFp_Win2k.zip
*WinXP*PCI2/25/2004706KBHCFp_WinXP.zip
*WinXP*USB15/08/2003599KBHCFu_WinXP.zip

Conexant provides drivers for three (3) main modem types:
HSF modems are primarily PCI plug in cards used in desktop computers, although some internal notebook modems may use this type of modem.

AC-Link (AC '97) modems are primarily internal notebook modems, although some desktop computers may use AC-Link modems on plug in cards or integrated into the motherboard.

HCF modems are primarilty PCI plug in cards and are also available as external USB modems.(no 64bit support sorry!)​


----------



## StrangleHold

You cant find anything right!!! Of course it doesnt take much to throw you off. I,m not leading you there.


----------



## xnyjyh

lol...hmmm

Well thanks for all your help guys! 

I appreciate it!


----------



## StrangleHold

At the link I gave you, click on the Modem driver assistance. On the next screen scroll down click agree, then scroll down the screen to XP64


----------



## xnyjyh

so, iv tried everything iv been told!

but the drivers wont install!!! getting real annoyed now lolol

im just trying to ultimately get this OS going so i can upgrade to vista ultimate x64.

see, once i get xp x64 going and get the service pack2 downloaded then i can go ahead and install vista x64, but i need to get service pack2 first!!! otherwise vista wont upgrade it says when trying to upgrade... says i need xp service pack2 in order to upgrade.

so does anyone have any other ideas???


----------



## PC eye

Get a full install Vista64 disk rather then an inplace upgrade from XP64. You don't need the 64bit edition of XP to see a version of Vista go on. XP Pro64 was the equivalent of ME II being the first 64bit version of Windows.

Probably the best person to talk to about the first 64bit edition would be tlarkin not someone else since he works with networks daily. But he will likely recommend the same of simply going with a Vista64 full install disk rather then the hassles you are seeing with the edition of Windows that sadly lacked support.


----------



## xnyjyh

thanks for your help! 


ok, i just found out but i dont know if its true or not...after calling HP for assistance they said that i cannot upgrade unless using there software by ordering vista ultimate through them!
thats why other OS's have not worked on my machine...is this true ???
iv some how deleted the recovery partition thats why i called them to try and recover it.


----------



## PC eye

If you had a custom build you would already have your own full version disk for XP Pro64 and then simply buy another for Vista64. However when dealing with a prebuild you have two choices namely the first going through their upgrade process to preserve the preinstallation or wipe the drive of everything and download drivers needed off of their support site when simply going for a full version disk.

What the second option entails is also losing the hidden recovery partition in order to recover drive space that would no longer be any help. If you had a good deal of experience with installing different OSs and softwares on your own you would probably go with the second option on your own. 

To avoid voiding any current warranty however still active you would have to go through HP for the upgrade and the higher price(labor included at an authorized HP dealer/service). Meanwhile the drivers you downloaded were likely for a different adapter then the one you have there.


----------



## jdbennet

On Pro x64 the tip is to use the windows server 2003 drivers (if any are available) as thats what its based on (yeah, pro x64 isnt really xp at all , its a cut down server 2003 sp1 under the hood)



> XP Pro64 was the equivalent of ME II being the first 64bit version of Windows



Uh, No it wasnt. Before it, there was Windows 2000, XP and 2003 for the IA64 architechture (Intel Itanium 64), however this is a whole different, incompatible architechture to x86-64.

And windows NT has always been multiplatform.

NT has run on the past on Alpha, MIPS, PowerPC.


----------



## PC eye

It was the Great MS experiment that sadly lacked support from the various hardware manufacturers as well as software companies. Even now with Vista 64bit editions out it has taken this amount of time to start seeing any real support in the download pages for updates.

Unfortunately under the three catagories where that seems to be the 3rd HCF type adapter they listed 98/ME/2000/XP with the first two but not 3rd HCF seeing XP Pro64 driver zip files. There was no mention of 2003.

You may find a place that carries generic drivers as well as those for 2003 where a set might work. But for simply seeing a 64bit edition of Vista go on you will want to find driver support for the new version.


----------



## xnyjyh

well I bought this machine to slowly build something to my own taste. if that makes any sense.  The only stock componients in the case are the mainbord and processor now, even the case was upgraded to Antec 900. So far I have a new:

-Antec 900 case
-OCZ memory platinum series (2GBx4) 8GB 800MHz
-Corsair 650W PSU
-ATI VisionTek 4870 512MB
-2x seagate 360GB and 1 Iomega 500GB harddrives
-Scythe fan and option controller
-22" LG 2ms, 10:000 to 1 contrast ratio

So far I think a pretty good build except I wanted a X64 bit processor to utilize most of my ram for graphic design and gaming. But now I'm stuck with no OS that works and somehow lost my original recovery on the disk. lol

Well I guess im going to spend more money i dont have for a new mainboard and proccessor now. 

Should I go with a Intel or AMD?

Ive heard Intel is more reliable and better OC'ing capabilities, also what about quad suppose to dual? I know that in the near future that quad processing will be more required, but how soon that'll i dont know. Im gathering that even with thw AMD quad I have now clocked at 2.2GHz is slower than a dual OC'd at 3.6 with intel's E6300.

Any opinions what to get?


----------



## PC eye

Since you are working with a custom build at this point simply going for a lower priced OEM release of Vista Ultimate or Home Premium 64bit would solve the OS problem. You reformat the host drive to see a clean install of a 64bit edition go on.

While performing an additional driver search for the modem you named it only confirmed that it falls under the HCF catagory of winmodem. But a free scan at the site at the link might help for the moment in finding drivers that will work.  http://www.drivers-software-download.org/tag-download-conexant/

All cpus out since 2003 have been and are 64bit capable. 8gb for gaming is overkill by a long shot while graphics design could put some of that to use.

I have the 900 for a case here seeing an AM2 board with a 6000+ X2 3.1ghz stock cpu that flies past all previous builds. Hopefully the next build will see an AMD quad with a clock speed at least 3ghz since the ones out have one seeing 2.6ghz in the Phenom line. Some of the gamers running them seem to be doing well.


----------



## xnyjyh

I have to ask, I know i could google it but just never have yet lol... but whats the difference between OEM suppose to Retail?

I would imagine that OEM is onboard versions?!

Yeah I have been using  Window Washer as my cleaning for my hard drive with DOD 3 passes. Seems to do the job good and fast. The OS tryiong to install was retail version.

I knew for gaming that 8GB's was over kill. However, thinking of the near future especially for rendering graphics, like AE Adobe After Effects on high resulution that it be good. PLus the ram was cheap on sale so I said to my self why not! lol.


----------



## PC eye

Well if you keep the system running for about 3-4yrs. Windows 7 and the 64bit only versions to follow will have use for the 8gb. After Win 7 MS plans on dumping the 32bit kernel all together. Will the software and hardware companies get their act together fast enough? The market is still 32bit!

There are a few different types of OEM types. The branded disks come along with a prebuilt system having a preinstalled OS and are restricted to that one machine only by serial number etc. there. 

The OEM for system builders type is unbranded and comes without the retail carton and large paper back book on that version of Windows. The drawback with any OEM disk is mainly it being limited to one machine while saving cost wise if you are on a tight budget. 

XP OEM disks generally come in a simple sleeve while Vista sees a plastic case for the new dvd format. That will see a slide on piece of cardboard with information on that in addition to the MS label with the product key.


----------

